# M-Edge Prodigy or GO Cover?



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm trying to decide on which cover and light to get for my new K2. I've narrowed it down to two combinations:

1: Get the Go Jacket and the Might light.

2: Get the Prodigy and wait for the light that goes with it.

Right now I'm leaning towards the first option. I'm thinking that when I get a K2 for my son (he's in the Air Force and I told him when he deploys, I'll get him his own K2), I'll send that combination with him and get the Prodigy for myself.

But, I don't know. Can some of you who have either (or both) of these lights and covers help me decide?


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have the Prodigy jacket.  I didn't care for the extra space that is provided for the light.  I'm sure I haven't been able to appreciate that space since the light hasn't been available as of yet.  I use my mighty brite when I need a light and it's worked well for that purpose.  I like a slim (sleek) cover.  My Amazon cover and Oberon cover provides that for me.  I don't have a GO jacket but it looks like it provides that slim, sleek look also.


----------



## zephyrs (Jun 6, 2009)

I was pondering this exact same question yesterday.  I don't need a new cover since I purchased the Amazon cover when I bought my K2 but I would like another cover in a pretty color.  My initial feeling was I would want the Go cover since I like the sleek look, but then saw you couldn't use the new light that is coming out.  So, I am going to wait until the new light comes out and I get some reviews on it before I decide if I will upgrade to the Prodigy just to use the light.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I personally like the platform for the K2s.  My mom has that one, and I bought one off a fellow member.  It can use the light, and it can set up on its own.  I love that about it.  
Good luck deciding.  Let us know which one you pick.
deb


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

I had the same question a week or so ago, and I finally chose the Prodigy for two reasons - I want the light that will eventually go with it, and I wanted something that has a closure (the go doesn't have a snap or anything that will keep the cover closed).

I received it yesterday and love it.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't use my case often, but when I do I actually like the empty area designed for the light.  I usually hold my Kindle with my left hand, and it gives me a nice ledge to rest my fingers on.

I've had both the prodigy and the platform, and I actually prefer the platform.  Yes, it's nice to set it up when I want to use both hands, but I also prefer it for straight reading.  Since it flips open like a steno pad, I actually put my fingers between the back and the cover to hold it, making it only half as "thick" to hold.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I'd go with 1, and make it simpler on myself


----------



## tashab (Apr 18, 2009)

I have a Fushia Go cover and a mighty bright light and I love them.


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

I really like your idea of getting number one now and sending it with your son when he's ready to get it and then getting the second choice for yourself at that point.  If you get the second choice now, the light might not be out before he leaves, and it'll buy you some time in waiting for the light to go with the prodigy.  I personally love the extra space on my prodigy, gives me extra space to rest my thumb to click pages comfortably.  I find I hold my book in my left hand most often due to this.  I actually may find the light to be in the way once it comes out!!  LOL

Rachel


----------



## Deb G (Jan 18, 2009)

I've got the blue MEdge GO and really love it!  Works great with the Mighty Brite Light


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Athenagwis said:


> I really like your idea of getting number one now and sending it with your son when he's ready to get it and then getting the second choice for yourself at that point. If you get the second choice now, the light might not be out before he leaves, and it'll buy you some time in waiting for the light to go with the prodigy. I personally love the extra space on my prodigy, gives me extra space to rest my thumb to click pages comfortably. I find I hold my book in my left hand most often due to this. I actually may find the light to be in the way once it comes out!! LOL
> 
> Rachel


Rachel, I use the "ledge" the same way and was also wondering if I would have a problem adjusting to the light when it comes. I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the input. Right now, I'm thinking I'll get the Go, but I need to do a bit more research on the Platform.

While researching bags for my K2, I stumbled upon a TravelOn bag that I already have and love! Can't wait to see if my K2 and cover actually fit in it. The only thing I don't like about this bag is that the cell phone pocket isn't big enough for my iphone. But, I'll live. 

Anyway, thanks again for all the input. I really appreciate everyone sharing their experience.


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

I now own both covers, so here is my take on them:

First I ordered the prodigy cover because I was thinking the portable book light would be perfect with it.... 4 months later, no book light yet!  I picked this one over the amazon because the leather was nicer, I liked the idea of a closure strap, and I wanted to have to light with me at all times.  My thoughts on this cover are that without the light, the extra size and space are extremely annoying (to me).  The closure strap is really hard to use, so, I always leave it unstrapped (M-Edge, please get us a magnitized strap!).  I have set this cover aside as my "travel" cover, once that darned light finally becomes available. I do LOVE the leather, the pocket, and the soft suede interior.

I use the mighty bright light at night in bed and attach it to either cover.  I have the plug for it, so I don't have to waste battery with it.  The only complaint on this product is that I wish the lowest setting was less bright.

I got the Go cover because of all the annoying aspects of the prodigy (this is someone who said she'd NEVER have more the one cover, sigh).  I just received it one week ago and LOVE its slim profile.  I have the marbled red, which is smooth patent type leather.  I like it.  The red one does have a pronounced odor (leatherish odor) so if you are very sensitive to smell (which I am not) it may bother you.  I wish it had a little pocket on the inside, and I don't miss the closure strap at all (since it was so hard to use).

So there it is, when I first started on this site, I was amazed at the quantity of accessories that people bought, now here I am with 2 covers and soon to be 2 lights (If m-edge will ever release their light!!!).  So,  I will have my "travel" setup (prodigy & m-edge light), and my everyday setup (Go cover fits great in purse, Mighty bright is always plugged into my nightstand).  I also have a skin on order to help keep the kindle clean.


----------



## L Brandt (Feb 24, 2009)

I have the GO Cover in pebbled purple and I love it. I had the original Amazon cover but had to have color hate dark colors. LOL


----------



## tashab (Apr 18, 2009)

k_reader said:


> The red one does have a pronounced odor (leatherish odor) so if you are very sensitive to smell (which I am not) it may bother you.


I have a fushia GO! cover and mine had a very strong leather smell for the first week or two, but it went away gradually. 

right out of the plastic is when it was the strongest.


----------



## jrjpatton (Jun 17, 2009)

Deb - FoxTail Ridge Labradoodles said:


> I've got the blue MEdge GO and really love it! Works great with the Mighty Brite Light


Does the mightly bright leave indentions in the leather?


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

jrjpatton said:


> Does the mightly bright leave indentions in the leather?


Not at all. There is a little padded grip inside the clip of the light. Not a problem at all.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

MrTsMom said:


> I'm trying to decide on which cover and light to get for my new K2. I've narrowed it down to two combinations:
> 
> 1: Get the Go Jacket and the Might light.
> 
> ...


I like #1


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

tashab said:


> I have a Fushia Go cover and a mighty bright light and I love them.


 I sometimes like Fuchsia. My sisters fave color.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

I just ordered the M-edge Platform for our KDX and was hoping that the e-Luminator light will work on it.  M-edge says it will.  I guess it clips to the flip edge for either landscape or portrait reading.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

I just ordered my K2 with the Go cover (in smooth mocha). Can't wait for them to get here!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

MrTsMom said:


> I just ordered my K2 with the Go cover (in smooth mocha). Can't wait for them to get here!


I'm late to the party, but have to say I prefer the Go myself. I dislike the extra space for the light on the prodigy and platform. I also don't care for the strap that wraps around the who cover because it makes folding the cover back flat nearly impossible for me (although others have managed to figure it out.)


----------

